

For Ubuntu, With Love. - nrbafna
http://nbafna.blogspot.com/2010/05/for-ubuntu-with-love.html

======
ideamonk
" Please work with Adobe and do something. " -- as if Adobe would be willing
to port it for free or spend so many hours that.

Btw wine runs Photoshop 7 perfectly, might run new apps too in future.

"Ubuntu can never be a worldwide OS with major applications not running. "
Well, world-wide users wont have a majority as power users or developers. It
runs a browser - that really enough for the 50% or more of "world-wide" users
I think.

Looking at mention of OS X :P

People who can't buy a Mac run Linux. People who can't install Linux run
Windows. People who know what they're doing - ride anything the way they want.

Ubuntu == The linux you can run on grandpa's desktop ?! :)

------
nrbafna
but, still as end-user and web-developer and designer, i would love to be able
run CS natively on ubuntu. and, i bet there are a lot more. well, if the
market for ubuntu expands, wouldn't adobe want to develop products for linux
too? and, why will it port it for free. ubuntu it free, doesn't mean all
applications on it have to be.

+1 on "people who can't buy a Mac run Linux. People who can't install Linux
run Windows. People who know what they're doing - ride anything the way they
want.".

------
nrbafna
A blog post on what Ubuntu needs from an average end-user's point of view.

